# Port Noise



## boltcd (Sep 26, 2011)

What causes the port noise?
is there a way to not have it?


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

I know there are TONS of things that contribute but from my own experience, it can be caused by port position, non rounded edges on the oustide and inside of slotted ports, and port size. Quick solutions ive found are rounded edges, 45's in the corners, and kerfed ports. Im sure a talented enclosure builder will chime in sooner or later though!


----------



## Soloact (Sep 13, 2008)

Too small of a port will definitely cause port noise.Chuffing noises...very bad..lol 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## boltcd (Sep 26, 2011)

do you think a 8 by 2.5 inch rectangle port is too small ffor a 400 watt 12" sub?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

boltcd said:


> do you think a 8 by 2.5 inch rectangle port is too small ffor a 400 watt 12" sub?


How deep is the port? For a single sub that should work but, if you are moving a lot of power/air then it may be too narrow. I have used a flared port whenever possible. Haven't had an issue with port noise yet using one of them. However, I have heard a ton of rectangle/slotted ports and they don't have noise either. 

What exactly are you hearing?


----------

